# How bad are Alex wheels?



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting a Specialized Roubaix 27 with the Alex ALX-290 wheelset. I'm a clydesdale (225lbs, 6'), losing weight but won't be a featherweight anytime soon 

Will these wheels hold up? I have a set of Mavic MA40 rims that I could build up if these wheels won't last. I have about 1500km on these rims before I stopped riding and they were great. Not the lightest but strong.

Are the Alex wheels flexy/weak enough to justify building up a new wheelset immediately?

thnx for the help ...

Berardino


----------



## EWF (Apr 30, 2004)

I bought a Specialized Allez Elite Cr-Mo in April with the Alex-290 wheelset. So far, no problems after about 600 miles, including a century. Wheels are true and no flats. I'm lighter though -- 5-10 and 175 lbs.

If you go to the review pages of the Specialized bikes, you'll see that there were complaints about the Alex-330 wheelset that came on certain models. I think the complaints came from larger riders, but don't recall for sure. I wonder whether steel v. aluminum in the frame makes a difference, i.e., whether the greater flexibility of steel decreases the amount of shock being absorbed in the wheels. I didn't see complaints about the Alex wheels in the reviews by the steel riders. Nevertheless, I have the general sense that Mavic's are superior wheels.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

baratta930 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Specialized Roubaix 27 with the Alex ALX-290 wheelset. I'm a clydesdale (225lbs, 6'), losing weight but won't be a featherweight anytime soon
> 
> ...


I would avoid low-spoke-count wheels at your weight. I'm in the same weight class, about 215, and I ride 36 spoke wheels for a reason. 32s are my minimum. I have one pair, and they've been great. But they're sew-ups, and on my "go-fast" bike. On my other bikes, which geat harder use, 36 or more for me.

MA-40s have a reputation for cracking at the nipples, because of the hard anodization. Building with butted spokes is supposed to cure the problem, because the spokes are more elastic. At least so say Peter White and Sheldon Brown. The pair I built have been flawless, however. The front was built with straight-gauge 14s, due to a mix-up at the shop. Free spokes, I wasn't going to complain too much. Great hoops, IMHO.

--Shannon


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> I would avoid low-spoke-count wheels at your weight. I'm in the same weight class, about 215, and I ride 36 spoke wheels for a reason. 32s are my minimum. I have one pair, and they've been great. But they're sew-ups, and on my "go-fast" bike. On my other bikes, which geat harder use, 36 or more for me.
> 
> MA-40s have a reputation for cracking at the nipples, because of the hard anodization. Building with butted spokes is supposed to cure the problem, because the spokes are more elastic. At least so say Peter White and Sheldon Brown. The pair I built have been flawless, however. The front was built with straight-gauge 14s, due to a mix-up at the shop. Free spokes, I wasn't going to complain too much. Great hoops, IMHO.
> 
> --Shannon


Shannon, this is what I'm worried about the Alex's. Given my weight, as you say low spoke count is bad, but low spoke count + cheaper wheels = mucho bad?

I know about the MA40 problem, my current set were built up by Louis Garneau's shop in Montreal a few years back (12?, wow, it's been a while) and they did a great job, but I'm worried about a rebuild. May just buy new wheels ...

thnx

Berardino


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

baratta930 said:


> Shannon, this is what I'm worried about the Alex's. Given my weight, as you say low spoke count is bad, but low spoke count + cheaper wheels = mucho bad?
> 
> I know about the MA40 problem, my current set were built up by Louis Garneau's shop in Montreal a few years back (12?, wow, it's been a while) and they did a great job, but I'm worried about a rebuild. May just buy new wheels ...
> 
> ...


Why would you need a rebuild? If you are looking to go to an 8/9 speed hub, and the wheels are strqaight and true, you could have them re-laced by a wheelbuilder you trust. As mentioned, use butted spokes for MA40s. Or, your shop could order some NOS MA2s or MA40s from Euro-Asia.

I have no experience with Alex wheelsets, but I built a pair of Alex DR-13s for my fixie, 36 spokes, cross-4 on high-flange Suzue track hubs. They've been good wheels, both on and off-road. Built up nice and straingt, too, with not too much truing required during the build, and very little as they settled in. Seemed like good stuff to me, but then, the way they are built, they've got strength to spare.

--Shannon


----------



## buffedupboy (Feb 6, 2003)

*Alex Good*

There is nothing wrong with Alex wheels actually. I own a pair and I build a pair with their rims. all in all, nothing majorly wrong. I have the ALX320. Cheap and light. I use it for racing so that when I crash them, it's into the bins they go. Some mates have broken spokes, which I attribute to spoke tensions that are too high because of the ow spoke counts. The spokes are no different to ones you find on other wheelsets. I measured them in the 135 range. One guy has busted a rim, and have gotten a replacement. The hubs are super smooth.


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Baratta,
I had some of the same concerns when I recently bought a new Cannondale r600... it came with Guisemme wheels that are very aero, but only have 24 spokes. I weigh more than 260. 

I was talking with the owner of the local bike shop about getting a different wheelset - something like open pros/ultegra hubs, 36 spokes... He made a good point... He said "If you are buying a new bike, ride what is on it until it breaks. With wheels, he said, you can get them fixed if they are a warrantee issue, and if it isn't, at least you got your money's worth out of the original wheels that you paid for. 

I took his advice. Ive put a few hundred miles on the wheels, so far so good... 

Your mileage may vary


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

tube_ee said:


> Why would you need a rebuild? If you are looking to go to an 8/9 speed hub, and the wheels are strqaight and true, you could have them re-laced by a wheelbuilder you trust. As mentioned, use butted spokes for MA40s. Or, your shop could order some NOS MA2s or MA40s from Euro-Asia.
> 
> I have no experience with Alex wheelsets, but I built a pair of Alex DR-13s for my fixie, 36 spokes, cross-4 on high-flange Suzue track hubs. They've been good wheels, both on and off-road. Built up nice and straingt, too, with not too much truing required during the build, and very little as they settled in. Seemed like good stuff to me, but then, the way they are built, they've got strength to spare.
> 
> --Shannon


The MA40s are on a Maillard 6sp hub right now. I would rebuild with a 9sp hub so that it would work with the rest of the drivetrain.

My concern on the Alex is that they're straight laced in the fronts and 2x in the rears. Given my weight (225#) I'm worried they won't last. If they were rebuilt 3x rear/2x front I'm sure it would be a different story ...

Actually given the cost of entry level wheelsets, it might be cheaper to just buy a prebuilt set.

thnx for the help ...

Berardino


----------



## baratta930 (Jul 24, 2004)

jakerson said:


> Hey Baratta,
> I had some of the same concerns when I recently bought a new Cannondale r600... it came with Guisemme wheels that are very aero, but only have 24 spokes. I weigh more than 260.
> 
> I was talking with the owner of the local bike shop about getting a different wheelset - something like open pros/ultegra hubs, 36 spokes... He made a good point... He said "If you are buying a new bike, ride what is on it until it breaks. With wheels, he said, you can get them fixed if they are a warrantee issue, and if it isn't, at least you got your money's worth out of the original wheels that you paid for.
> ...


Actually this is what my lbs told me as well. Specialized has a 1 year warrantee on the wheels. If they last a year of hard riding then they should last at least a while.

Sometimes I just think too much 

thnx

Berardino


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*EQUATION by Alex*



baratta930 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Specialized Roubaix 27 with the Alex ALX-290 wheelset. I'm a clydesdale (225lbs, 6'), losing weight but won't be a featherweight anytime soon
> 
> ...


I have a pair of EQUATIONS by Alex. I've put around 750 miles on them already and it's still true. At 197lbs (6'1"), this was a pleasant surprise. I thought I'd be servicing them at 500 miles. Apart from the flexing during climbs (the spokes creak), I think they're great for the money. On flats, they're fantastic.

My other bike is riding on a pair of Ksyrium Elites. Oh my... big difference. I'll probably finish this season with the EQUATIONS and upgrade it next year with SLs. It's just a preference. The Equation will probably be a nice set of spare wheels.

Joe


----------



## Ampster (Aug 18, 2004)

*My wheels are the same as yours*

I too have a Specialized Robaix 27 with the OEM Alex wheels. I'm not a clydesdale such as you. I'm more of a Sumo-cyclist type (5'6" 208lbs)  

I've ridden my bike with those wheels fast, long, sometimes, even fully loaded for touring. I've ridden them over paths trails, roads, jumped curbs (not on purpose), etc. 

Have'nt had a problem with them since.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

baratta930 said:


> The MA40s are on a Maillard 6sp hub right now. I would rebuild with a 9sp hub so that it would work with the rest of the drivetrain.
> 
> My concern on the Alex is that they're straight laced in the fronts and 2x in the rears. Given my weight (225#) I'm worried they won't last. If they were rebuilt 3x rear/2x front I'm sure it would be a different story ...
> 
> ...


At your (and my) weight, go with 32 spokes at a minimum, and 36 would be better. 4 extra spokes don't weigh much, and you get a big payoff in strength. Avoid weird lacing patterns. It's really tough to beaat the strength / weight / cost ratio of the traditional road wheel. They aren't cool, but they really do work better than anything else out there. Find a shop with a mechanic who's been around for more than a a couple of years, and pay him to build you a set of wheels with parts chosen for your weight and riding style. You'll be glad you did.

--Shannon


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

Ampster said:


> I too have a Specialized Robaix 27 with the OEM Alex wheels. I'm not a clydesdale such as you. I'm more of a Sumo-cyclist type (5'6" 208lbs)
> 
> I've ridden my bike with those wheels fast, long, sometimes, even fully loaded for touring. I've ridden them over paths trails, roads, jumped curbs (not on purpose), etc.
> 
> Have'nt had a problem with them since.


Hey dudes,

I guess I can pipe in. I've got a TCR2 (1999) with Alex DA-22 32H rims laced 2X to Shimano 105 hubs. Those things have been bullet-proof since I got them. I'm no lightweight. I was 200lbs when I got the bike, went up to about 225 (im not proud of it) and Ive come back down to 195, and about 15000km, no problems.

B


----------



## 0119 (Aug 9, 2003)

*I agree with Jakerson*

Ride them til they break. My Specialized Allez came with the Ritchey Aero OCR rims with the notorious flat spokes. Lots of bad reviews on them. Im a Cyldesdale plus riding from a trim 330lbs down to 220 and now back up to 265lbs. The rims have not failed. I have a set of Mavic box rims in storage just waiting for the Ritcheys to fail. In the long run, time will prove that men of stature should stick with box rims and a larger spoke count. People tell me I'm wrong but I think the older style rims made for a more comfortable ride too.


----------

